# vip622 manual



## jsimon101 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello again -

I can not find the manual pdf for this DVR anywhere on the web. I have clicked on the link from one of these threads that should take me to the pdf download site but it's not a live link - ie - it's a dead link. Everywhere I go onto the net - via google - the link is to the same place and it is dead - can someone either post the link or send me the pdf to: [email protected]

thanks so much again!
jsimon101


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

www.dishnetwork.com


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

This might lead you to the manual and also is a great resource for the 622

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/receiver/622.shtml


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Just checked the EKB's link and it's current. EKB: ViP622 will take you to http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/user_guides_and_manuals/receivers/vip622/index.shtml


----------

